# tretlagerbreite m3



## Jester (29. August 2010)

also an meinem m3 habe ich das problem das ich immer wieder spiel zwischen der kurbel und den lagerschalen habe. ich habe ein howitzer team lager verbaut und schon einen ganzen distanzring mehr unter den lagergehäusen, als in der anleitung beschrieben.


----------

